#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Правильное произношение sngon 'gro (нендро)

## Нико

Сколько раз прошу: не нёндро, а нгондро!

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сколько раз прошу: не нёндро, а нгондро!


Тогда уж нгёнджо.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Или нгёнчжо

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Или нгёнчжо


А почему "нгёнджо"? Это на каком диалекте? Просто "нёндро" -- это "сойти с ума".

----------


## Кунсанг

Гро некоторые тибетцы произносят как джо или чжо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А почему "нгёнджо"? Это на каком диалекте? Просто "нёндро" -- это "сойти с ума".


На любом. Хотя на изысканном лхасском, думаю, наверное скорее будет «нгёнтшо». Потому что dra звучит как «джа» или «тша» но никак непохоже на «дра», так ведь?

«Нёндро» звучит одинаково не похоже как на sngon 'gro так и на smyon 'gro. Как и «нгондро». Поэтому заменять одно другим несколько бессмысленно.




> Или нгёнчжо


Не знаю, откуда появились эти «чж» и «цз» для тибетского у бурят, не под влиянием ли китайской транскрипции Палладия. В любом случае это очень неудачные сочетания букв, которые обычный русский с ходу не произнесёт, поэтому лучше более понятные «дж», «дз», «ц», «тш», на мой взгляд.




> Гро некоторые тибетцы произносят как джо или чжо.


Думаю, что _все_ современные тибетцы так произносят. Как минимум в Лхасе, Кхаме, Амдо, а вдобавок ещё в Ладаке и Западном Бутане такая произносительная норма. Найти, где произносят «гро», думаю, очень и очень сложно.

----------

Дхармананда (04.01.2013), Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Йонтен Цо (05.01.2013), Сергей Хос (04.01.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

А какие тибетцы произносят так как написано? Такое слышал что как написано так и читают некторые тибетцы.

----------


## Нико

> На любом. Хотя на изысканном лхасском, думаю, наверное скорее будет «нгёнтшо». Потому что dra звучит как «джа» или «тша» но никак непохоже на «дра», так ведь?
> 
> «Нёндро» звучит одинаково не похоже как на sngon 'gro так и на smyon 'gro. Как и «нгондро». Поэтому заменять одно другим несколько бессмысленно.
> 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, откуда появились эти «чж» и «цз» для тибетского у бурят, не под влиянием ли китайской транскрипции Палладия. В любом случае это очень неудачные сочетания букв, которые обычный русский с ходу не произнесёт, поэтому лучше более понятные «дж», «дз», «ц», «тш», на мой взгляд.
> 
> 
> ...


Извиняюсь, конечно, но 'gro произносят как "дро". Никаких "джо" нет в произношении. Может, есть небольшое придыхание.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Извиняюсь, конечно, но 'gro произносят как "дро". Никаких "джо" нет в произношении. Может, есть небольшое придыхание.


Не может быть  :Smilie:  Или у вас в Дхарамсале какой-то уж очень странный акцент, либо вы привыкли воспринимать этот звук как «др» (примерно как русские думают, что в слове «коза» слышится звук «о», хотя на самом деле там [ə]), но ничего общего с русским «др» он не имеет. Лхасское произношение будет [tɕ], русское [dr], там совершенно разные звуки.




> А какие тибетцы произносят так как написано? Такое слышал что как написано так и читают некторые тибетцы.


В Голоке говорят очень близко к тому, как написано, но и то не полностью. В Ладаке произносят sa drag. Может быть, есть какие-то отдалённые места, где сохранилось больше архаичного произношения, но так, чтобы вообще полностью, сомневаюсь.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Кунсанг (04.01.2013), Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не может быть  Или у вас в Дхарамсале какой-то уж очень странный акцент, либо вы привыкли воспринимать этот звук как «др» (примерно как русские думают, что в слове «коза» слышится звук «о», хотя на самом деле там [ə]), но ничего общего с русским «др» он не имеет. Лхасское произношение будет [tɕ], русское [dr], там совершенно разные звуки.


Вам лучше знать, наверное. Хотя слышала только такое произношение от всех тибетских учителей. Уцанг. )

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не может быть  Или у вас в Дхарамсале какой-то уж очень странный акцент, либо вы привыкли воспринимать этот звук как «др» (примерно как русские думают, что в слове «коза» слышится звук «о», хотя на самом деле там [ə]), но ничего общего с русским «др» он не имеет. Лхасское произношение будет [tɕ], русское [dr], там совершенно разные звуки.


Цультрим. сочетание "dr" слышится как "др". И в Кхаме, и на наречии центрального Тибета. И, насколько слышал речь л. Йонтена, и на наречии Амдо.
никакого "дж" или "дз" - ни разу слышать не приходилось.

----------

Нико (04.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цультрим. сочетание "dr" слышится как "др". И в Кхаме, и на наречии центрального Тибета. И, насколько слышал речь л. Йонтена, и на наречии Амдо.
> никакого "дж" или "дз" - ни разу слышать не приходилось.


Слушайте, вы имеете в виду русское «др» или может быть этими буквами что-то другое обозначаете?

Берём словарь Ешке, там есть таблица с произношением в разных диалектах, берём, например gri. Ладак —gri, Лахул —dri или ḍi, Спити, Уцанг ḍhi, Кхам ḍi. Т.е. кроме Ладака и части Лахула имеем везде ретрофлексный [ɖ]. Это 19 век. Берём словарь Чандра Даса и видим там для gra ḍa. Это начало 20 века. Берём, наконец, современный Manual of Standard Tibetan и читаем: «Подписная ra приводит к значительному изменению в чтении корневой буквы. <…> зубные согласные ta, tha, da <…> становятся взрывным ретрофлексным tr» (т. е. [ʈ]).

Т.о. во всём Тибете на протяжении последних ста с лишним лет gra произносится с ретрофлексным глухим или звонким. Нигде не произносится с сочетанием звуков, хоть отдалённо похожих на русские «д» и «р». И в английский именно поэтому оно транскрибируется как ta или da (которые в английском ретрофлексные, ср. Tashi, Dolma) и в китайский как zh (обозначает в пиньине тот же звук).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Слушайте, вы имеете в виду русское «др» или может быть этими буквами что-то другое обозначаете?


Цультрим. Я имею в виду именно "др".




> Берём словарь Ешке, там есть таблица с произношением в разных диалектах, берём, например gri. Ладак —gri, Лахул —dri или ḍi, Спити, Уцанг ḍhi, Кхам ḍi. Т.е. кроме Ладака и части Лахула имеем везде ретрофлексный [ɖ]. Это 19 век. Берём словарь Чандра Даса и видим там для gra ḍa. Это начало 20 века. Берём, наконец, современный Manual of Standard Tibetan и читаем: «Подписная ra приводит к значительному изменению в чтении корневой буквы. <…> зубные согласные ta, tha, da <…> становятся взрывным ретрофлексным tr» (т. е. [ʈ]).


А потом берем свои уши и идем общаться к какому-нибудь тибетцу и пытаемся услышать как dr превращается во что-то другое. И вот чудо... слышится как раз очень близко к "др", чем к чему-то другому. Буквально две недели назад когда разговаривал с л. Йонтеном как раз явственно слышал все эти звуки, которых якобы нет.




> Т.о. во всём Тибете на протяжении последних ста с лишним лет gra произносится с ретрофлексным глухим или звонким. Нигде не произносится с сочетанием звуков, хоть отдалённо похожих на русские «д» и «р». И в английский именно поэтому оно транскрибируется как ta или da (которые в английском ретрофлексные, ср. Tashi, Dolma) и в китайский как zh (обозначает в пиньине тот же звук).


То как в английском транскрибируют - тема еще та. Обычно грустная. По их "транскрипции" обычно невозможно потом ничего восстановить, если не известно о чем речь. Тем более что на западе нет аналога полного всем этим звукам. 

Помнится еще Карма Чочог однажды на занятиях проводил такой эксперимент, когда надо было угадать то, что он сказал из алфавита с использованием надписных (там тоже изменяется звучание корневой буквы, если что. Вот только в английских источниках про это ни слова). На поверку оказалось, что всё слышит не так уж и много людей.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Думаю, что _все_ современные тибетцы так произносят. Как минимум в Лхасе, Кхаме, Амдо, а вдобавок ещё в Ладаке и Западном Бутане такая произносительная норма. Найти, где произносят «гро», думаю, очень и очень сложно.


Балти, возможно, произносят. Хотя, поелику они мусульмане, то про нендро они не говорят.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Цультрим. Я имею в виду именно "др".


Погодите, русское "др" произносится у зубов, а тибетское "др" - у неба, это совсем разные звуки и язык делает принципиально разные движения.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Нико (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Погодите, русское "др" произносится у зубов, а тибетское "др" - у неба, это совсем разные звуки и язык делает принципиально разные движения.


Вантус. Теоретически может быть и так. Фактически на слух - различия очень малые. А вот если брать "thr",то тогда точно о нёбе говорить придется.
Да и из того богатствазвуков что есть в русском, "др" пожалуй будет ближе.

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус. Теоретически может быть и так. Фактически на слух - различия очень малые. А вот если брать "thr",то тогда точно о нёбе говорить придется.
> Да и из того богатствазвуков что есть в русском, "др" пожалуй будет ближе.


Все едино, тибетцы с большим трудом понимают на слух русских.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А потом берем свои уши и идем общаться к какому-нибудь тибетцу и пытаемся услышать как dr превращается во что-то другое. И вот чудо... слышится как раз очень близко к "др", чем к чему-то другому. Буквально две недели назад когда разговаривал с л. Йонтеном как раз явственно слышал все эти звуки, которых якобы нет.


А я и обратился к лингвистическим трудам по той причине, что я каждый день беру свои уши, но никогда не слышу «др». На мой слух, это ближе всего к русскому «дж», собственно, если произнося «дж», завернуть язык чуть назад, и получится искомый звук. Единственный раз, когда я слышал dra произнесённое похоже на «дра», это когда нам преподаватель рассказывал, что есть мол такая чудесная штука как транслитерация Вайли, и с её помощью можно записывать тибетский латиницей.

Насчёт надписных — в амдо обычно слышится разница только между наличием и отсутствием надписной даже у кочевников, разные надписные они сами не различают на слух, за исключением, как я слышал, кочевников Голока.

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А я и обратился к лингвистическим трудам по той причине, что я каждый день беру свои уши, но никогда не слышу «др». На мой слух, это ближе всего к русскому «дж», собственно, если произнося «дж», завернуть язык чуть назад, и получится искомый звук. Единственный раз, когда я слышал dra произнесённое похоже на «дра», это когда нам преподаватель рассказывал, что есть мол такая чудесная штука как транслитерация Вайли, и с её помощью можно записывать тибетский латиницей.
> 
> Насчёт надписных — в амдо обычно слышится разница только между наличием и отсутствием надписной даже у кочевников, разные надписные они сами не различают на слух, за исключением, как я слышал, кочевников Голока.


У Вас что-то со слухом.))))

----------


## Нико

> Все едино, тибетцы с большим трудом понимают на слух русских.


Как раз русских, по-тибетски говорящих, прекрасно понимают. А не англичан и американцев, которые генетически не могут нормально говорить по-тибетски. )

----------

Хельга_Хальдер (05.01.2013), Че Линг (05.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я и обратился к лингвистическим трудам по той причине, что я каждый день беру свои уши, но никогда не слышу «др». На мой слух, это ближе всего к русскому «дж», собственно, если произнося «дж», завернуть язык чуть назад, и получится искомый звук. Единственный раз, когда я слышал dra произнесённое похоже на «дра», это когда нам преподаватель рассказывал, что есть мол такая чудесная штука как транслитерация Вайли, и с её помощью можно записывать тибетский латиницей.


"Джа" совершено другой звук. И формируется другими словосочетаниями. Спутать его с этим странным "дра" почти невозможно.

----------

Нико (04.01.2013)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Сколько раз прошу: не нёндро, а нгондро!


Мадхьямика?

----------


## Нико

> Мадхьямика?


Нет, элементарный разговорный тибетский. "нгон -дро". Так следует произносить. Не спорьте с лингвистами.

----------


## Мингалаба

В бирманском похожая проблема. То ли "ж", то ли "р". Наверное фарангам можно расслабиться и перейти на телепатический канал связи.

----------


## Нико

> В бирманском похожая проблема. То ли "ж", то ли "р". Наверное фарангам можно расслабиться и перейти на телепатический канал связи.


нет такого, ответственно утверждаю про тибетские диалекты. Есть, например, уцангское "кьо", которое в кхамском или амдосском произносится как "чо". (Ты). Но "дро" никто из них не произносит как "джо". Кунчог сум!

----------


## Вантус

> нет такого, ответственно утверждаю про тибетские диалекты. Есть, например, уцангское "кьо", которое в кхамском или амдосском произносится как "чо". (Ты). Но "дро" никто из них не произносит как "джо". Кунчог сум!


Все же, на мой слух это именно "ДжО". Где сильно слышно "д" и чуть-чуть - "ж".

----------

Нико (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Все же, на мой слух это именно "ДжО". Где сильно слышно "д" и чуть-чуть - "ж".


Ну ладно, убедили наполовину. )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Джа" совершено другой звук. И формируется другими словосочетаниями. Спутать его с этим странным "дра" почти невозможно.


Вы имеете в виду русское «джа» (постальвеолярный согласный) или тибетское 'ja (альвеолярный)? Хорошо, опишите разницу в положении языка, когда вы произносите русское «джа» и тибетское gra.




> Как раз русских, по-тибетски говорящих, прекрасно понимают. А не англичан и американцев, которые генетически не могут нормально говорить по-тибетски. )


Англоговорящие прекрасно могут говорить по-тибетски. У нас тут есть канадка, которая говорит на чистом ам-ке так, что тибетцы поражаются. Весьма сомнительно также, что тибетцы понимают русских только потому что это русские. Они и друг друга-то не понимают на разных диалектах.

----------

Дхармананда (06.01.2013), Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Кунсанг (05.01.2013), Нико (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Вы имеете в виду русское «джа» (постальвеолярный согласный) или тибетское 'ja (альвеолярный)? Хорошо, опишите разницу в положении языка, когда вы произносите русское «джа» и тибетское gra.



Ну да, это не банальное русское "дро". Как в "дровах". Я только что отследила. Но адмосцы произносят "дро" жёстче, чем уцангцы. 




> Англоговорящие прекрасно могут говорить по-тибетски. У нас тут есть канадка, которая говорит на чистом ам-ке так, что тибетцы поражаются. Весьма сомнительно также, что тибетцы понимают русских только потому что это русские. Они и друг друга-то не понимают на разных диалектах.


А мои знакомые американцы говорят по-тибетски с ужасным придыханием. Я их слабо понимаю. А вот у русских речевой аппарат устроен примерно как у монголов, произношение много чище. Меня по телефону некоторые тибетцы за амдоску принимают. )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы имеете в виду русское «джа» (постальвеолярный согласный) или тибетское 'ja (альвеолярный)? Хорошо, опишите разницу в положении языка, когда вы произносите русское «джа» и тибетское gra.


Цультрим. Я обычно просто говорю как меня обучали (а по книжкам обучали не так много, поскольку слышать по ним собеседника не научишься). И как-то за языком не особо смотрю. Но при произношении dra  и ja язык изгибается по-разному. Разное положение. Вот только что опробовал и посмотрел  :Smilie: 
По звучанию и положению языка "dra" очень близко к "дра", а не к каким-то вещам хоть отдаленно похожим на "джа". Притом это не дорисовывает сознание, а просто воспринимается так на слух.

Во. Нико хорошо ответила на примере "дро"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Цультрим. Я обычно просто говорю как меня обучали (а по книжкам обучали не так много, поскольку слышать по ним собеседника не научишься). И как-то за языком не особо смотрю. Но при произношении dra  и ja язык изгибается по-разному. Разное положение. Вот только что опробовал и посмотрел 
> По звучанию и положению языка "dra" очень близко к "дра", а не к каким-то вещам хоть отдаленно похожим на "джа". Притом это не дорисовывает сознание, а просто воспринимается так на слух.
> 
> Во. Нико хорошо ответила на примере "дро"


Короче, если русское "дро", то язык надо прижимать к верхним зубам. Если тибетское, то верхнее нёбо, но на такой бугорок, который вверху недалеко от зубов. Если дальше уже, то будет искажение.

----------

Вантус (05.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.01.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Дискуссия напомнила бы спор о том, как звучит для русского уха [th] в слове them - как [в], [з] или [д])))

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.01.2013), Карма Палджор (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дискуссия напомнила бы спор о том, как звучит для русского уха [th] в слове them - как [в], [з] или [д])))


Не как звучит даже, а как произносить это русские могут. ))) На это и существует наука такая, "фонетика" называется.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сколько раз прошу: не нёндро, а нгондро!


Нико, а еще можно попросить соотечественников произносить Щейкспиа и Уощинтон, а иностранцам категорически запретить ругаться на нас Раша и Москау

Извините, но вы опоздали с правильным произношением устоявшегося термина.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.01.2013), Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Как раз русских, по-тибетски говорящих, прекрасно понимают. А не англичан и американцев, которые генетически не могут нормально говорить по-тибетски. )


Как Джим Велби, к примеру  :Smilie:

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, а еще можно попросить соотечественников произносить Щеёкспиа и Уощинтон, а иностранцам категорически запретить ругаться на нас Раша и Москау


Можно, конечно. Просто, когда я раньше говорила "нёндро", тибетцы смеялись. А над "Шекспиром" и "Вашингтоном" англоязычные вряд ли будут ржать. )

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.01.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Это объяснимо. Точно также португальцы будут смеяться над фамилией Королев, чехи над словом "спичка", а русские в ответ, когда чехи попросят у них "дать запалку" или поляки отправят их "самоходом". Вы все правильно говорите, но, повторюсь, есть устоявшееся произношение в русском языке, как бы смешно от этого не было тибетцам

----------

Иван Денисов (06.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.01.2013)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Мадхьямика?


Не. МГИМО финишд.

----------


## И л ь я

Всем привет!
У меня вопрос к знатокам языка !))
что значит фраза :"Ташак Тир Такар" может немного и коряво написал... Это может быть именем?
у гугла спрашивал , но ничего толкового не нашел , да и не думаю что он компетентен в этих вопросах

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня вопрос к знатокам языка !))


Какого языка?

----------


## И л ь я

Тибетского скорее  всего... Наверно в разных частях свои диалекты...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Всем привет!
> У меня вопрос к знатокам языка !))
> что значит фраза :"Ташак Тир Такар" может немного и коряво написал... Это может быть именем?


Интересно. Как вы думаете? Если написано "немного коряво", можно ли угадать - что было написано?
"такар" может быть искаженным от "тракар" (седые или белые волосы), может быть и словом "тагар" (название города в Индии или цветка). А может быть и искаженным от "тхакар" (девятый месяц).
"тир" скорее всё же "дир" ('dir)
"ташак". Ну тут как минимум ташаг, а не ташак. Хотя там не твердое "га". И одним из вариантов может быть "тращаг" (вот это "ра" не услышать трудно. Хотя можно и постараться. Говорят же "не-тибетцы" таши вместо траши).

Но примерно может быть такое "среди этих волос женщины [есть] седые или белые волосы". Так что скорее всего это не имя  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (23.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## И л ь я

> Интересно. Как вы думаете? Если написано "немного коряво", можно ли угадать - что было написано?
> "такар" может быть искаженным от "тракар" (седые или белые волосы), может быть и словом "тагар" (название города в Индии или цветка). А может быть и искаженным от "тхакар" (девятый месяц).
> "тир" скорее всё же "дир" ('dir)
> "ташак". Ну тут как минимум ташаг, а не ташак. Хотя там не твердое "га". И одним из вариантов может быть "тращаг" (вот это "ра" не услышать трудно. Хотя можно и постараться. Говорят же "не-тибетцы" таши вместо траши).
> 
> Но примерно может быть такое "среди этих волос женщины [есть] седые или белые волосы". Так что скорее всего это не имя


огромное Вам спасибо !!!))
я понимаю что Вам трудно понять , но мне еще труднее , так как впервые услышал тибетскую речь , а это та часть что запомнил и записал как проснулся... только не понимаю что хотел сказать этим приснившийся лама , так как сам я как мне кажется далек от буддизма)
а у спицы в буддизме есть символизм? опять таки гуглил сам , но это совсем не то...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а у спицы в буддизме есть символизм? опять таки гуглил сам , но это совсем не то...


У вязальной?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## И л ь я

не знай ))))) дал какую ту железку , сразу в голову пришла мысль ,что это спица он пропал ,а я проснулся . Еще запомнилось что ему было лет 10-12 и головной убор желтый , вот и все ))) наверно бессмыслица ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не знай ))))) дал какую ту железку , сразу в голову пришла мысль ,что это спица он пропал ,а я проснулся . Еще запомнилось что ему было лет 10-12 и головной убор желтый , вот и все ))) наверно бессмыслица ))


"Какая-то железка" бывает разной. Это может быть и "какой-то" ваджр, и "какой-то" колокольчик. И много всего другого. Попробуйте поискать книги по символизму в буддизме. Лучше всего с картинками. Может узнавание и появится  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2013)

----------


## И л ь я

может быть попробую ... если надо будет ,  еще присниться )
еще раз благодарствую!))

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> огромное Вам спасибо !!!))
> я понимаю что Вам трудно понять , но мне еще труднее , так как впервые услышал тибетскую речь , а это та часть что запомнил и записал как проснулся... только не понимаю что хотел сказать этим приснившийся лама , так как сам я как мне кажется далек от буддизма)
> а у спицы в буддизме есть символизм? опять таки гуглил сам , но это совсем не то...


так эту фразу Вам сказал приснившийся лама? Тогда надо не у знатоков языка спрашивать, а у толкователей снов

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.01.2013)

----------


## И л ь я

> так эту фразу Вам сказал приснившийся лама? Тогда надо не у знатоков языка спрашивать, а у толкователей снов


не знаю таких, да и просто интересно было обозначения слов , раньше и надписи видел , но их естественно еще труднее запомнить

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А может быть это название древней страны Труша и пора ехать к киргизам?  :Smilie:  Хотя монахи в желтых шапках, раздающие железяки во сне - это не к добру  :Smilie:

----------

Карма Палджор (11.01.2013), Нико (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Говорит ли о чем-то участникам дискуссии о русской транскрипции для тибетского то, что вопрос о "тибетском" во сне был задан именно в этой ветке?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если мы хотим, чтобы русская транскрипция прижилась, она должна прежде всего обслуживать интересы неспециалистов, которым снятся тибетские ламы, རེད་དམ།

----------

Артем Тараненко (11.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Если мы хотим, чтобы русская транскрипция прижилась, она должна прежде всего обслуживать интересы неспециалистов, которым снятся тибетские ламы, རེད་དམ།


А Вы тибетским разговорным хорошо владеете? Мне просто интересно. Вы ведь где-то там живёте?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А Вы тибетским разговорным хорошо владеете? Мне просто интересно. Вы ведь где-то там живёте?


Очень, очень плохо  :Frown:  Хотя уже полтора года учу его здесь. Все мои алгоритмы для изучения языков почему-то на амдо ломаются  :Frown:

----------

Артем Тараненко (12.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Очень, очень плохо  Хотя уже полтора года учу его здесь. Все мои алгоритмы для изучения языков почему-то на амдо ломаются


Ну да, амке -- непохожий на Уцанг диалект. Но я его уже всё лучше понимаю. Некоторые тут его специально изучают даже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Го Син

Кстати, полюбопытствуйте:

http://iling-ran.ru/langworld/transcript/tibetan.shtml

----------

Нико (13.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Го Син

и еще:

http://imbtarchive.ru/files/tibrus_transcription.pdf

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Го Син

И вот еще здесь:

http://orientalstudies.ru/rus/index....2668&Itemid=48

ПРОЕКТ РЕШЕНИЙ СЕМИНАРА «РОССИЙСКАЯ ТИБЕТОЛОГИЯ: ПРИНЦИПЫ ТРАНСКРИПЦИИ, СТАНДАРТЫ БАЗ ДАННЫХ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННАЯ СТРУКТУРА» 

В процессе работы семинара его участники приняли ряд важных решений, касающихся принципов организации тибетологических исследований в России. Для упорядочения представления научных исследований было принято решение о разработке единой унифицированной системы транскрипции тибетских фонем средствами русской кириллицы на базе предложенных вариантов. Участники семинара согласились с необходимостью использования опыта предшествующих поколений исследователей в этом вопросе с учетом принципов практической транскрипции и новых стандартов набора текстов. По большинству транскрипционных принципов участники семинара достигли консенсуса, а по ряду дискуссионных вопросов решено продолжить консультации для выработки оптимальной модели. Для этого предполагается разместить системы, предложенные А. В. Зориным и Б. Л. Митруевым с одной стороны и Н. В. Цыремпиловым с другой, а также проект кириллической транскрипции Б. В. Семичова на одной Интернет-площадке с возможностью обсуждения и редактирования.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> И вот еще здесь:
> 
> http://orientalstudies.ru/rus/index....2668&Itemid=48
> 
> ПРОЕКТ РЕШЕНИЙ СЕМИНАРА «РОССИЙСКАЯ ТИБЕТОЛОГИЯ: ПРИНЦИПЫ ТРАНСКРИПЦИИ, СТАНДАРТЫ БАЗ ДАННЫХ И ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННАЯ СТРУКТУРА» 
> 
> В процессе работы семинара его участники приняли ряд важных решений, касающихся принципов организации тибетологических исследований в России. Для упорядочения представления научных исследований было принято решение о разработке единой унифицированной системы транскрипции тибетских фонем средствами русской кириллицы на базе предложенных вариантов. Участники семинара согласились с необходимостью использования опыта предшествующих поколений исследователей в этом вопросе с учетом принципов практической транскрипции и новых стандартов набора текстов. По большинству транскрипционных принципов участники семинара достигли консенсуса, а по ряду дискуссионных вопросов решено продолжить консультации для выработки оптимальной модели. Для этого предполагается разместить системы, предложенные А. В. Зориным и Б. Л. Митруевым с одной стороны и Н. В. Цыремпиловым с другой, а также проект кириллической транскрипции Б. В. Семичова на одной Интернет-площадке с возможностью обсуждения и редактирования.


Интересно было бы узнать подробности сего консенсуса.

----------


## Го Син

Подробности, к сожалению, не были обнародованы(

Система, предложенная Цыремипиловым,- выложена здесь - http://imbtarchive.ru/files/tibrus_transcription.pdf

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

Там, оказывается, наш Бем Митруев участвовал. ) Молодец парень.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *bcu gcig*     чукчик


Зачетно.

----------


## Евгений Ж

По моему тибетологи и переводчики знают язык куда лучше нас, так что не вижу смысла в обсуждении. Или вы привязаны к словам?

----------

